# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Connecting to MySQL via Tornado

## TMoore

Hey guys, as the title says, I'm having a hard time pulling data from my MySQL database from Tornado. Here's the code I'm using:

<script language="vb" runat="server">
Sub Page_Load(Source as Object, E as EventArgs)
   Dim XL As New Tornado.Z()
      With XL
         .dbUnit = "28"
         .dbMode = "type=Grid"
         .dbSuppressMsg = True
         .dbPageSize = 100
         .dbProvider = "ODBC"
         .dbDSN = "Driver={MySQL};DSN=MySQL;UID=xxxx;PWD=xxxx;Databa  se=elist"
         .dbDBType = "MYSQL"
         .dbSQL = "SELECT * FROM noneligible"
         .dbNavigationItem = "top, prev, bottom, next"
         .ASPdbNET()
      End With
End Sub
</script>

The error it gives is:

Microsoft.Data.Odbc.OdbcException
NO_DATA: no error information available.

Which doesn't really help me. Any suggestions?

----------


## Frank

The latest I read about MySQL is Oledb drivers from CoreLab and dbProvider. Since ADO.net has to be programmed (tailored) to each provider, I have not and have no incentive to support MySQL at this time as the demand is very low. So the one way is to use the ODBC driver to get to it. Send me the Native DotNet ODBC code (not ASP-db code) with the ODBC + MySQL and I'll check on it.


Frank

----------


## Frank

*Appy the ODBC.Net patch
* Use latest Tornado.dll will also by-pas the  "blank cell" bug in the ODBC.Net
* See MySQL example in TED


FK

----------

